# Sad Story for Pissouri OAP.



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

The other morning I was talking to a very pleasant man in his late 70s in Pissouri recently who informed me that he had recently rented his home out to tenants from the UK. He was almost in tears telling us the story. (By the way we are tenants incidentally for this moment). Very sadly the person who paid a handsome some for his 4 bedroom house is still awaiting his property deeds which is an old story I am sure. We as a couple felt very sorry for them and even more sorry when we found out that the tenants of his home left suddenly leaving debts of electric, water and damage to the tune of thousands. Then they Just packed their belongings and moved out. Not giving a too hoots for the owner. Every penny the owner made from the rent has been lost from their damages. And infact he is out of pocket. It really made us almost cry to see him in tears and felt so sorry for him as both he and his wife are frankly very 'frail'. 

My question is would it not be a good idea for the agents of Cyprus to safeguard the landlords better and themselves?. In operating a credit search in the individuals home country?. Surely such a search with Experian could be drawn out of the homeowners expense. And it would prevent such problems.And if that is not possible at least obtain a higher security deposit. Also it is my understanding and I exclude outstanding rent as that requires an outlay of money to chase, but that outstanding debts such as electric, water can be bought for pittence by debt agencies. Which means that they can trace the person back to their country. May not even get a penny out of them, but at least it goes on their credit file. As Cyprus is now in the EU. 

I do not think it is unreasonable. And I personally would agree to any security check or a higher deposit. If anybody would not agree then either he has bad credit or does not have the funds for a higher deposit. (which begs the question of how he is going to manage your home in the future). Homeowners have spent thousands on their properties in Cyprus and there are some excellent agents on this site that could do without the dodgy couples running away from their problems in the UK.

We have not been here for long. So probably many of you have much more experience than we do. But there is a gap in the market for tastefully rented homes. What I mean by that is that good homes with tasteful fittings get rented. Whilst the others just stand empty. Surely the reason for this is that many of the homes that are tastefully done out and fitted the owner wishes to keep that way. And is frightened of advertising them for rent purely to avoid having a similar experience to that poor chap in Pissouri!.

My thoughts for what they are worth is if there is no credit search available, then previous references which are legitmate and higher deposit should be made the order of the day. And also a higher fee for the agent to make it worth his while!!.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Surely if this person was renting through an agent there would have been a deposit held. Or did the person take the opportunity to rent direct and hope to enjoy certain "fiscal" benefits?

Your solution seems to imply that renters must be made to pay more while the agents should charge more despite your implication that they are not doing their jobs properly. Possibly not the best policy in a buyer's market.

While in no way am I condoning the poor conduct of the renter in this case surely no-one is naive enough to think that this is a special case and no more than the normal risk people take when renting their properties. A story repeated world-wide.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We hear countless stories like this. We get regular emails from rental agents warning of bad tenants with stories of theft, damage and unpaid bills.
Most agents do ask for references but of course if someone has arrived in this country having been a home owner in their own country there would not be any.
A photocopy of the renters passport is the norm which in extreme cases helps to track them down if they do a bunk.
However it really isn't worth trying to take them to court or anything as it would cost too much and take far too long.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Well, speaking now as a landlady here in the UK, I see no reason why agents in Cyprus cannot undertake a credit check by way of a credit referencing agency in the UK and also take more money as a deposit. In this way landlord has at least one month's rent and possibly another two weeks which is the norm here in the UK now. (I have always regretted it when I gave been persuaded to take only month's rent as a deposit). Somehow the extra money deters people from leaving my property in a mess and most definitely stops the 'last month syndrome' whereby the tenant uses the deposit in lieu of the last month's rent. 

Although one might not want or be able to instigate a court case in the UK when/if a tenant absconds, I am sure the use of credit checking, extra money as security deposit plus a UK NI number would deter most people from using people's houses in Cyprus as short term holiday rentals and also leaving horrendous utility bills.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Surely if this person was renting through an agent there would have been a deposit held. Or did the person take the opportunity to rent direct and hope to enjoy certain "fiscal" benefits?
> 
> Your solution seems to imply that renters must be made to pay more while the agents should charge more despite your implication that they are not doing their jobs properly. Possibly not the best policy in a buyer's market.
> 
> ...


For Cyprus I see one more complication. There is far, far more rental objects than there are renters, so I am sure the landlords are afraid to scare the few available away if they demand higher deposit or credit checks.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> Well, speaking now as a landlady here in the UK, I see no reason why agents in Cyprus cannot undertake a credit check by way of a credit referencing agency in the UK and also take more money as a deposit. In this way landlord has at least one month's rent and possibly another two weeks which is the norm here in the UK now. (I have always regretted it when I gave been persuaded to take only month's rent as a deposit). Somehow the extra money deters people from leaving my property in a mess and most definitely stops the 'last month syndrome' whereby the tenant uses the deposit in lieu of the last month's rent.
> 
> Although one might not want or be able to instigate a court case in the UK when/if a tenant absconds, I am sure the use of credit checking, extra money as security deposit plus a UK NI number would deter most people from using people's houses in Cyprus as short term holiday rentals and also leaving horrendous utility bills.


They already take a months deposit and some even ask for two months.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

All dishonesty is to be condemned, but that includes the landlords who, for no good reason, withhold tenants deposits for fictitious 'damages'.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

By and large we quite like the current system of renting. We used one agent who was very good, but when we decided to move to our current property I dealt directly with the landlord (a very astute Cypriot who was educated in England, and had worked there for a number of years). No credit checks (which always seemed to slow down everything in the UK) - it all went down to us liking him and he liking us - although we had known him for some months. We negotiated a price, shook hands on the deal and we moved in. In due course a tenancy agreement was produced and we pop down to see him once a month with the rent.

A month's rent was paid up front, alongside a month's deposit a week or two later, and all was fixed. It is one of the things we like about Cyprus that it is not as regulated and structured as the UK.

I can understand the anguish of the man in Pissouri, and any other landlords who have suffered from bad tenants - but I would hope they are in the minority. A lot of rental agreements must be taken on trust here, and there will always be bad apples (credit checks and larger deposits notwithstanding). With an enormous surfeit of rental properties, landlords must be very keen to get tenants for their properties and may be reluctant to put obstacles in their way.


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I agree with you!. Not that we are landlords in Cyprus but we do have homes in the UK that we rent out. Infact not long ago we had a tenant from Russia who wanted to let a flat out that we own in London. 

No work history, or credit check was available on the individual. Hence he had to pay 12 months up front. That is the way it is done with the more professional agencies. 

I utterly agree with you and your predicament. More should be done to protect the landords and agents in this case..


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Surely if this person was renting through an agent there would have been a deposit held. Or did the person take the opportunity to rent direct and hope to enjoy certain "fiscal" benefits?
> 
> Your solution seems to imply that renters must be made to pay more while the agents should charge more despite your implication that they are not doing their jobs properly. Possibly not the best policy in a buyer's market.
> 
> ...



Without wishing to be rude to the gent I did not like to ask to many questions. Are you a home owner Pete or do you also rent as we do here?. Yes no-one is naive enough to think that this is a special case which is why it is getting common practice here apparently.

All I can say is that you probably are not the type of person to pull a fast one. But being the victim of a fast one as this man was, probably would lead you to be a tad more sympathetic and proactive to support a better way of checking and prevention.

Simple Credit checks are not difficult to perform. And the percentage of facts is that a person who has defaulted on debt in the past has a habit of doing so again. Which is what credit worthiness and scoring is all about. Its not about being prejudice. Its set as a forecast of habitual financial patterns. 

What I see is that there is a culture of European/Russian people over here who are at the very best 'honest' friendly and supportive and keep the property market afloat for the Cypriots. But there is also another band the sort that are out here for long cheap holidays that are running away from their problems, and there is a need to protect ones assetts from that lot!!.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Ken and Valery said:


> Without wishing to be rude to the gent I did not like to ask to many questions. Are you a home owner Pete or do you also rent as we do here?. Yes no-one is naive enough to think that this is a special case which is why it is getting common practice here apparently.
> 
> All I can say is that you probably are not the type of person to pull a fast one. But being the victim of a fast one as this man was, probably would lead you to be a tad more sympathetic and proactive to support a better way of checking and prevention.
> 
> ...


Ken you are on very thin ice now! There is no difference in where people come from. Everywhere is rotten eggs in the basket. And how to perform the credit check for people other than UK. From Russia for sure you will not get any. The same from many other countries. So this people should have to pay 12 months deposit?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Btw the tourist numbers for 2013 is no positive reading.

Tourist numbers down 2,5 %. For the four first months of 2014 the numbers are down 12%

Uk tourists has declined 7 %

But at the same time the German tourists has declined with 40 %

But ok the Russians has increased with 42% from 472000 to 608000. and is now the 2:nd biggest group coming to Cyprus


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Btw the tourist numbers for 2013 is no positive reading.
> 
> Tourist numbers down 2,5 %. For the four first months of 2014 the numbers are down 12%
> 
> ...


Are the Brits still the biggest number to come?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Are the Brits still the biggest number to come?


Yes still. About 900 000. But if it go down every year and Russians go up with 40 % it will soon change

But many countries decrease with big numbers. If the Russians did not go up so much it would be a disaster


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

We are permanent renters here in cyprus , I like the way the Cypriots we have come across do bussiness . The ones we have met just want to see you face to face and take your word , no question of references . The uk landlord we had used an agent in Paphos but again no references were asked for. I suppose it is all down to individuals as tennents , we are in our 60s so must seam a safe bet.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> We are permanent renters here in cyprus , I like the way the Cypriots we have come across do bussiness . The ones we have met just want to see you face to face and take your word , no question of references . The uk landlord we had used an agent in Paphos but again no references were asked for. I suppose it is all down to individuals as tennents , we are in our 60s so must seam a safe bet.


My opinion is that the problems has over run the Cypriots. The are still not used to escaping tenants, because it was not like that before.

Look at the police. Are they really prepared to deal with the more modern criminals? I remember how it was 50 years ago in my home village in Sweden. Sometime when I talk to the Pissouri police, it remind me of that.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Sometime when I talk to the Pissouri police, it remind me of that.
> 
> Anders


Sorry to hear you are in trouble with the police. I assume you know who to pay !!!

ound:

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Sorry to hear you are in trouble with the police. I assume you know who to pay !!!
> 
> ound:
> 
> Pete


Hehe! No I wanted them to investigate who put poison where we walk the dogs but he only said that throw it to the neighbor. So I have not so much confidence in them somehow


----------

